# Game Thread: 11.6.04 Wizards vs. Heat



## MJG

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>2 - 0</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>2 - 0</center></td></tr></table>

7:00 PM on CSN

Season series tied 0 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: PG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">19.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>24.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">7.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>5.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">8.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>5.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">2.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>2.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">36.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>38.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## BCH

Dwyane Wade is a stud.

We are going to get smashed. I know I called us getting smashed by the Grizzlies, but we are really going to get smashed this time.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

We WILL win this game. I'm calling it right now. 

3-0, bet on it.


----------



## MJG

I'm more than a little worried about Shaq in this one. He's been quiet so far, and going up against Ruffin and Walker, he might just explode.


----------



## dReAmWIZ

If wiz somehow limit shaq's playing time to less than 30 and points to maybe 20, i feel like we have a chance in this game..
I will love to see wiz goin 3-0 
Who know if it's one of of shaq's off nights and shaq struggle to make shots^^
let;'s see what wiz can do to win this game on Sat.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

After we win this the league will start to take notice.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> After we win this the league will start to take notice.


Heh we can only hope. So far we've played in what will probably be one of the bigger upsets of the whole season and in the first game of a franchise's history, and I still haven't heard more than two peeps about us. If we do win this one, how much you want to bet the focus is on Miami's first loss?


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> We WILL win this game. I'm calling it right now.
> 
> 3-0, bet on it.


I'm also calling a Wizards win. 

WHY because Shaq has been coasting and hasn't been challeneged to guard on the perimeter. We've got the best perimeter game the Heat have faced this season. We can shoot the ball the Cavs and the Nets don't have shooters we do. 

Wade is nice but he still can't shoot it and if we keep crowding the middle he will be forced to make shots. 

Shaq is gonna be a problem but we'll use our fouls and run him up and down that court. 

Wizards win a close one.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Shaq is going to get his 30 and 10.

EJ just needs to plan it so we pressure up on Wade/Butler/Jones and the rest of the roleplayers.

Arenas will come out pumped to face Wade, but we REALLY need Hughes defending Wade or he's going to get 25-30. 

We're at home, so I think guys are going to hit shots. Jamison is going to get have 25-30 again, they have nobody who can guard him.


----------



## twinz2gether

I think we need to get really hot in this game and get less thatn 15 TO's to win. Miami plays great D and idk if we can stop shaq....


----------



## Doggpound

This game will tell me a lot about this years Wizard team. 

Over the past five seasons, they've had 34 two game winning streaks started. They've won the third game ten times by an average of 9.8 points, and they've lost the third game 24 times by an avg of 12.4 points. Didn't win any of the third games last year.

They don't even have to win the game to show me they've changed, by just keeping it close....keeping their poise all game long and be in position to win it in the last few minutes will be enough to show me this is a different team. Playing in the home opener against a team a lot of people are picking to go deep into the playoffs....that also swept them last year....should be all the motivation they need to keep their heads in the game for 48 minutes. 

As a fan of both teams, I'm really looking forward to Sat. night.

I picking the Heat in a close one. 98-94.


----------



## stlrebfan

This should be a good one. It will be tough without Brendan to keep Shaq at bay, and I think they key will to keep Wade from going off. We could see Gil and Larry trade off on him to try and wear him down some.


----------



## jazzy1

If Ruffin can push him far enough from the basket and we fast break real strong we could win this game. 

I agree Hughes has to guard Wade. Arenas is terrible keeping guys in front but Hughes coul stepslide and not get caught by the crossover. We could bring Peeler in also if Hughes gets fouls. 

Not worried about Butler. 

Eddie Jones if hot is a problem but he's streaky at this point of his career. 

We're gonna zone up anyway mostly so Wade is gonna have tp hit some jumpers which he struggles tremendously with.


----------



## afireinside

I'm trying to go to this game, but having a hard time convincing my parents to trust me driving to DC from Bel Air.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Heat 97
Wizards 92

Shaq 24pts 14rbs


----------



## CP26

If we win the media probably won't recognize us, we never get media talk.


----------



## havoc

Can't wait for the game.. gonna get there early since I'm sure it will be packed with heat "fans". I just hope we win


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>CP26</b>!
> If we win the media probably won't recognize us, we never get media talk.


i know how u feel...u got a good young team, something like what we had last year (a little different start though). It takes alot to break into ESPNs favorites.


----------



## MJG

We'll have to actually do something -- in the big picture -- before we start getting more attention. We're a perennial loser, which isn't something that will get you a ton of coverage. Get to the playoffs a couple of years in a row, see Arenas or Jamison making the all-star team, having one of our young guys explode, and so on is how we'll start to get noticed.

I thought maybe something as extraordinary as what we did at Memphis would get us something, but I was proven wrong. For us in Memphis, two sentences and fifteen seconds of highlights. If it were the Lakers doing that to the Knicks, they'd probably be working on a made for TV movie on the game. Such is life for a team that has been as bad as long as we have.


----------



## f22egl

I think it will be difficult for the Wizards to win this game because they don't have enough guys to defend Shaq. It is likely that Ruffin and Walker will get into foul trouble and maybe even Ramos.

If those 3 guys foul out, who do the wiz put on shaq, Jarred Jeffries?? :uhoh:


----------



## MJG

Damn Ruffin, picking up a foul 10 seconds in, on offense. Save those fouls!


----------



## adomis82

Dwayne Wade=Unguardable



at least that's what the announcer said, I think I agree


----------



## MJG

I don't know what Arenas is doing, but he needs to take open threes when he gets them. He's had two he's passed out of already. Granted, one got us 2 points from Hayes, but he needs to take that shot. He's playing too passive.


----------



## zoomCrypt

*actually he needs to start playing som D!*

.


----------



## MJG

Blech -- take out Hayes, and we're 2-10 for 8 points in the quarter. Interesting to note that Jamison has started off slow in all three games so far, and he picked things up strong in the past two. We can only hope he does so tonight, as he's 0-4 from the field at the moment.

Frankly, we're doing well to only be down by 10. They're shooting 60% from the field and Wade is playing fantastic while we're sucking it on both sides.


----------



## Amareca

I see big mouth Arenas isn't backing up his words against Wade.


----------



## reHEATed

how many bad 3 pointers are the wiz planning on taking tonight?


----------



## MJG

If I ever hear Peeler called a southpaw again, it'll be too soon. He's only played two games and I swear Buckhantz has said "Anthony Peeler, the southpaw" two dozen times. Okay, I get it, he's left handed.


----------



## zoomCrypt

Wade is Arenas's Daddy


----------



## MiamiHeat03

WOW!

Wade scores a layup to lead by 16, then all of sudden Hughes makes 2 3 pointers to cut the lead to 10


----------



## MJG

I don't know whether to be ecstatic to be down by only 10 with how awful we've played on both sides of the court or hang my head in disappointment at how badly things are going with Shaq only having played 11 ineffective minutes.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

The defense has been absolutely pathetic. Wade/Jones/Butler are all getting anything they want. 


Gilbert needs to start taking more shots, he's letting Wade get at him and isn't even looking to respond. He's taking the pure PG thing a little bit too far, needs to be way more aggressive.

Jamison has dissapeared tonight.

Hayes and Hughes were the only thing keeping us in the game.


----------



## MJG

Shaq who? Heat are 110% Wade's team.

Good third quarter overall, but even still we only managed to cut the lead from 10 to 7. It's like no matter how bad or good either team plays, the lead can't stray from that near-double-digit area for more than a few minutes.


----------



## zoomCrypt

TIEEED!!!!


----------



## MJG

We just have to get over this hump. We've cut the lead from 8-10 to 0-2 about a half dozen times now, yet we never manage to actually build past that.

Just like the past two games, Jamison starts off doing nothing and winds up doing everything. Arenas has also more than improved his play from first half to second. Hughes has done a good job tonight as well, better than last game.


----------



## zoomCrypt

That's the nail in the coffin. too bad they couldn't get over the hump. gotta love the effort though. Arenas and Hughes got owned by jones and wade.


----------



## Ron Mexico

where the heck is the defense


----------



## jazzy1

If we play this way this season we are gonna be reckon with, I hate myself for giving my brother my tickets.

My thoughts

Arenas- played like he had an attitude problem in the 1st half he wasn't focused at all. In the 2nd half he was spectacular. He crossed Wade over, he shot the 3 he stole the ball, he sold popcorn and he sold my brother a coke. WOW

Hughes - great they had no one to guard him, at all Period. 

Jamison incredible also hit his open shots and slashed. 

The Only reason the Heat won was because we didn't have our bigs had we had our bigs we WIN. Period. 

We are gonna have our day with the Heat believe that.

Add Kwame, Brendan and Etan oh yeah we're gonna beat the heat.


----------



## havoc

we get no respect from the refs... bleh :upset:


----------



## twinz2gether

> Originally posted by <b>havoc</b>!
> we get no respect from the refs... bleh :upset:


Wow i really don't think there were many bad calls in that game, and if there were they balanced out. I'm not sure who this was but someone made a prediction that ruffin and walker would foul out, good prediciton!


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>havoc</b>!
> we get no respect from the refs... bleh :upset:


Read the game thread on the Heat board, you'll see one over there who swears the refs were against them :laugh: It's funny, because at the time fouls were even and the game wrapped up with us having 7-8 more.

Personally, I didn't think the refs were bad either way. A few iffy calls and a few missed calls on both sides.


----------



## adarsh1

good effort.I like this team. It has the resiliency that last year lacked


----------



## jazzy1

Was a horribly reffed game and I like it quite frankly. It adds more possesions to the game and requires guys to move their feet instead of their hands.

The thing is you have to have quality big guys who have somewhat of a reputation but otherwise I like the pick and roll hedge calls and the use your hands defense calls. 

With our perimeter strength we'll get more good calls than bad this season.


----------



## havoc

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Read the game thread on the Heat board, you'll see one over there who swears the refs were against them :laugh: It's funny, because at the time fouls were even and the game wrapped up with us having 7-8 more.
> 
> Personally, I didn't think the refs were bad either way. A few iffy calls and a few missed calls on both sides.


I thought DWade was gettin too much respect from the refs all night.. although it was tough to see the actual play in the 2nd half


----------



## MikeDC

Well, we were young and undermanned and fell apart at the end, so I hate to say I'm encouraged... but I was encouraged. We hung pretty tough. We aren't going to be a team that falls apart.

Nice.


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Read the game thread on the Heat board, you'll see one over there who swears the refs were against them :laugh: It's funny, because at the time fouls were even and the game wrapped up with us having 7-8 more.
> 
> Personally, I didn't think the refs were bad either way. A few iffy calls and a few missed calls on both sides.


I think my biggest complaint was the calls on Shaq in the 2nd/3rd qtr. There was a sequence that he got called for a offensive foul and 2 travels while Ruffin was hitting him with arm bars like Ali from behind. It's basically impossible to call fouls on Shaq or on the defender, but I don't see how you can call a travel or offensive foul while he's getting beat on.

Haslem also had alot of ticky tack fouls, but it's happened to him all year, so that probably means something he's doing.

The refs were alright, blew a few calls each way but had no impact on the game, so what else could u ask for?


----------



## -33-

And for the game, good game by you guys...

I really like your up-tempo play. If Etan and Haywood can keep up with the running, you guys are a playoff team. You might be a little thin on the bench, but those guards you guys got, wow!

We got ya again Tuesday at our place, hopefully Shaq decides to play...b/c I don't expect you guys to play the same junk D against us like last night.

Good game, I think you guys got 2nd in the SE on lock!


----------



## MJG

We need to get Arenas off of Wade and put Hughes on him. Hughes isn't going to stop him, but he's also not going to let Wade blow by him willy nilly like Arenas did. He'll at least put a little more effort into the job. I don't know how big of a difference with the game Wade had going last night it would've made, but on a more normal night (relative term for what it looks like Wade is going to do this year), it would've been a big help for us. Hopefully we try this out a bit more on Tuesday.


----------



## afireinside

> Miami trailed early in the first quarter - *the first time it had trailed this season* - but came back with a 17-7 run to take a 27-17 advantage after one quarter, a lead it never relinquished.


mhm.. interesting.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> We need to get Arenas off of Wade and put Hughes on him. Hughes isn't going to stop him, but he's also not going to let Wade blow by him willy nilly like Arenas did. He'll at least put a little more effort into the job. I don't know how big of a difference with the game Wade had going last night it would've made, but on a more normal night (relative term for what it looks like Wade is going to do this year), it would've been a big help for us. Hopefully we try this out a bit more on Tuesday.


I thought Hughes did a good job against Wade when they were matched up. But reallly Miami's backcourt as a whole was on fire.


----------



## jazzy1

Yeah Hughes on Wade is the best match-up we can win with that Arenas doesn't have any real defensive instincts. 

But consider this when we have our bigs inside some of Wades drives are gonna be negated. He got what he wanted because we didn't have any shot blockers to challenge him.


----------



## Doggpound

I disagree'd w/Gil's post game comments about not being aggressive enough. I felt he had a nice balance early on, trying to get everyone involved early, and then looking to score later.

I was impressed with the Wizards performance though, gutsy effort...on offense. On defense? Yikes. But it's tough to play D with no big men though. 

Would have been nice to hear Gil talk about playing defense instead of saying he was going to look to score more though.


----------

